# Imperious Presbyterianism



## PresReformed (Jun 22, 2008)

The new Trinity Review "Imperious Presbyterianism" can be found here Trinity Foundation: Explaining God, man, Bible, salvation, philosophy, theology. I highly recommend it. Kevin Reed does a great job defending biblical Presbyterianism as opposed to a more Episcopalian form of it common nowadays.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 23, 2008)

Greg,
I agree. It's a good read.
Jim


----------



## RickyReformed (Jun 24, 2008)

If you're on the Trinity Foundation mailing list, you should receive a copy of the booklet in the mail. I received my copy from them sometime last week.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, I received mine as well.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 24, 2008)

Huh! I just picked this book up and have not read it yet. The post was of interest to me as I glanced over at the "more organised" part of my desk and saw it laying there. Thank you for the reminder. So, it is a very good read?


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 24, 2008)

From what I understand even though Kevin Reed does not mention it directly, he is writing against a controversy which, he and others, had with a church/pastor. 

So this matter has another side to the story and although I do not know the full specifics, I think that the matter of this booklet should be viewed in light of both sides.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 24, 2008)

We are not going to get into a discussion of such ecclesiastical matters. Read the book if you want to. If not, don't.


----------

